# Dragon Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Down at Starrett Pointe for the week and only managed two trips out fishing. Both up in the Dragon. First day threw a hair bug way up under a over hanging bush and landed a decent 3.5 lb LGMouth. Camera battery dead so I released him and put in spare batteries. Next fish came off a wacko worm. 









The number of cypress trout was running at 2 to 1 that first day up in the Dragon. We found a small drain area off of a huge flat that had a very large school of LGMouth feeding on something. I threw crystal buggers and a few more flies at them. They ignored my offerings till I tried a fly spoon and hooked up. My buddy was still throwing a wacko worm and was on number 35 already. I decided to just feed them wait they wanted. Soon my numbers where up to 27. 

















Second trip was at dead low and a huge storm had us holed up for 2.5 hrs. Really loud and heavy rain. After the storm my phone rang once and then again. I answered it "Mr Starrett this is CPL Anderson with the VA Marine Police are you OK?" 
Talk about good service.. I had to ask if my wife called them?
"No sir we saw your truck in launch ramp, and called the number on the signage"










Got chased back home at dark by a second storm cell. 

Capt Mike


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, nice report. That's AWESOME that those marine police were checking on you so punctually. That's how lives are saved. Gotta hand it to them. 

Keep the good reports coming...
-Alex


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Great work.


----------

